# 2k rattle cans....



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Wanting to spray my alloys in the next couple of months 
I plan to 2k them (yes i understand to treat 2k paint with respect!)
But would like to no if i can use 2k rattle can primer, then spray gun/ compressor 2k base coat and then back to rattle can for the 2k laquare?
Main reason is to save some cash and also alot of messing around mixing up etc

Cheers all and hope your boxing day is going well!
Ollie


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Technically you can only get 1k in a rattle can. By all means you can get high build primer in a rattle can though. If it was 2k it would have set long before you bought it inside the can. 1k is an air drying product and 2k is a chemical reaction with the product and hardener. Also basecoat is a 1k product too! The biggest problem with 1k lacquer is that it tends to go dull and lose its gloss over time. How long depends on the quality of product and how well you apply it. It's also not as durable as a 2k lacquer.

I don't see why you should have any problems getting a nice finish though, wheels just take a bit of patients to get right.

Sutty.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

So the ready mixed basecoats i see on say ebay are not 2k even though they say they are?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291251901123

How about useing 1k primer,base and clear on wheels or will i not be happy with the gloss?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251373981458

Its is 2k, you have to release to activator in the can befor use!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

shudaman said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251373981458
> 
> Its is 2k, you have to release to activator in the can befor use!


Fair enough, I've never seen those before! They will be a one time use product though. If you do get them I'd love to know how you find them! You learn somthing new everyday!

Sutty.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

shudaman said:


> So the ready mixed basecoats i see on say ebay are not 2k even though they say they are?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291251901123
> 
> How about useing 1k primer,base and clear on wheels or will i not be happy with the gloss?


In all honesty I don't understand this product. I don't get how it can be a ready mixed, ready to use 2 pack paint in tin. Unless the hardener comes separate? I've only ever used and heard of 1k basecoat. Maby I've drank too much the last few days lol.

Sutty.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Haha 
Maby one you can answer! Do I HAVE to thin 2 pack 2k down


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've done many sets with this.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111365262070

Have a look for my 1 hour wheel refurb for pics


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it in the section?
What did you use as primer and base coat?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Found it what a grate thread!!
Almost makes me think I should just use 2k rattle cans now lol


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

shudaman said:


> Wanting to spray my alloys in the next couple of months
> I plan to 2k them (yes i understand to treat 2k paint with respect!)
> But would like to no if i can use 2k rattle can primer, then spray gun/ compressor 2k base coat and then back to rattle can for the 2k laquare?
> Main reason is to save some cash and also alot of messing around mixing up etc
> ...


yes you can , its great stuff maybe consider the 2k epoxy primer although ive only seen it for sale in germany , but it works out reasonble price anyway

please post up any uk sellers youve found , and read carefully as alot of ebayer are using 2k as a key word when its not , all the 2k ones will have a button /pin underneath to realease the hardner


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPRAY-MAX...029?pt=Autopflege_Wartung&hash=item4ceb92b99d

this is the seller i used , he's got lots of cans

it also goes alot further than non 2k cans


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I will get some on order!


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

im just doing some wheels myself, im using this http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...l-anti-rust-paints/halfords-etch-primer-500ml and this http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...e-paints/halfords-heavy-duty-pu-lacquer-500ml and then some paint mixed to colour match in rattle cans from local car paint supplier


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I have considered using etch primer, helps with corrosion if I'm right!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

shudaman said:


> I have considered using etch primer, helps with corrosion if I'm right!


You should always use etch primer on bare aluminium. It ensures any further coats of paint adhere properly.

Sutty.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

In my opinion, you don't always need etch, depends on how good the prep is. 

But if you do etch them, you'll need to go over it with standard grey primer.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's what I've always been taught and it's on the IMI curriculum for Paint Refinishing.

Sutty.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

use the etch one bare metal...or the 2k epoxy i reccomended is more durable


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Been said before go easy with 2K, even though it's in a small aerosol you still need to wear the proper PPE, nasty stuff if the right precautions aren't taken.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

chippy30 said:


> im just doing some wheels myself, im using this http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...l-anti-rust-paints/halfords-etch-primer-500ml and this http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...e-paints/halfords-heavy-duty-pu-lacquer-500ml and then some paint mixed to colour match in rattle cans from local car paint supplier


differant league to what the op is asking about , some strong cleaner will soon ruin ordinary rattle can paint


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> In my opinion, you don't always need etch, depends on how good the prep is.
> 
> But if you do etch them, you'll need to go over it with standard grey primer.


why do u need to go over with normal primer


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> differant league to what the op is asking about , some strong cleaner will soon ruin ordinary rattle can paint


wheels can just be cleaned with warm soapy water if they are done regular and sealed with a good wax, no need for wheel acid as this is what causes wheels to be damaged


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

chippy30 said:


> why do u need to go over with normal primer


It depends what etch you use but generally it's only used to eat in to the aluminium substrate and provide a good base to apply further products. Etch is very thin and has no build to it so you apply primer to seal the etch in and cover the repair. You can then flat the primer as required.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We used a 2k rattle can primer about a year ago and it mixes together when sprayed so as long as its inverted and sprayed out to clear nozzle its reusable ! Was quite good as i remember


----------

